# For those that hate wicker covered glass



## div2roty (Mar 7, 2012)

I've seen on here a couple times people posting that they hate the wicker on bottles and like to rip it off to expose the glass.  Others of course like the wicker for what it is, antique craftsmanship with its own attractiveness.  

 Here is what appears to be a standard Ball Perfect Mason jar covered in wicker.  My Dad is convinced it has a face on the front.  I'm not sure I buy it, but it does have three loops that could be eyes and a nose/mouth, plus one on each side, which could be there ears.  Some of the wicker is in color as well.  







 Back






 top






 A different type of base wear.






 Any else have one or seen what they sell for?  My parents have had this for 20-30 years and have no idea what they paid for it.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 7, 2012)

That's a first...A wickered mason... It does kind of resemble a face.[]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey Matt,

 Very cool whicker jar! Very mask like with a hint of Sepik River...


----------



## luckiest (Mar 8, 2012)

That jar is great, you can't dig that sort of thing.


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 8, 2012)

That kind of looks like a lot of the folks you see in Madison.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 8, 2012)

that is one peice of glass that looks better covered.  Slightly...


----------



## div2roty (Mar 8, 2012)

> that is one peice of glass that looks better covered. Slightly...


 
 I don't know Matt, I think we could use more lidless Ball Mason jars...what does Guntherhess think?


----------



## div2roty (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, I really like it and would love to know if there are many others out there.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 8, 2012)

Why would they have wrapped this? You can't even screw a cap on it! How strange. It's ugly enough to begin with, so keep its clothes on... [8D]


----------



## div2roty (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm guessing it was Folk Art thing, just to make something look nice, although I would still guess the wrap to be pretty old.


----------

